# Haltbarkeit von Trikots von owayo



## Puuhbaer (19. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben uns Trikots und Hosen bei owayo machen gelassen.
Sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, die Kommunikation war auch gut.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Wie lang sollte so ein Trikot bzw. Hose halten, wenn sie im Sommer im Schnitt jeden 2. Tag in der Wäsche landet.
Finde die Qualität der Trikots für den Preis von 45,00 Euro in Ordnung.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Produkten von owayo in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit?

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Mai 2018)

habe mehrere Trikots von Owayo und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.
Teilweise sind die Trikots schon 6 Jahre alt.
Reißverschlüsse funktionieren noch perfekt.
Passform und Polster der Hose sind auch sehr haltbar..
Mit dem einfach zu bedienenden Konfigurator lassen sich sehr schöne Designs machen.

Preis ist heute immer noch gleich.
Und das alles komplett Made in Germany ohne Kinderarbeit und Transport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler (11. Juni 2018)

Wir fahren in unserer Gruppe auch mit Trikot und Hosen von Owayo.
Bisher gab es keine Klagen, d.h. wenn es etwas Neues gibt werden wir wieder bei Owayo bestellen.


----------



## Baitman (11. Juni 2018)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> habe mehrere Trikots von Owayo und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.
> Teilweise sind die Trikots schon 6 Jahre alt.
> Reißverschlüsse funktionieren noch perfekt.
> Passform und Polster der Hose sind auch sehr haltbar..
> ...


Das schlägt auch auf den Preis nieder... EUR 100 fürn Trikot ist schon ne Ansage...


----------



## schmitr3 (11. Juni 2018)

Wir bestellen seit 10 Jahren für verschiedene Vereine immer mal wiede bei owayo, bisher mit der Qualität absolut zufrieden. @Baitman Die einfachen C3 sind schon gut und beginnen bei 50€, je nach Bestellmenge werden die preiswerter. Finde ich für ein Trikot mit eigenem Design, guter Qualität und aus Deutschland angemessen.


----------



## Baitman (12. Juni 2018)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Wir bestellen seit 10 Jahren für verschiedene Vereine immer mal wiede bei owayo, bisher mit der Qualität absolut zufrieden. @Baitman Die einfachen C3 sind schon gut und beginnen bei 50€, je nach Bestellmenge werden die preiswerter. Finde ich für ein Trikot mit eigenem Design, guter Qualität und aus Deutschland angemessen.



Aber nur bei Abnahmen von 10 Stück, darunter liegt der Stückpreis bei EUR 100,-... 

Stimmt nicht, nehme ich zurück... Hier die Preisliste: https://www.owayo.de/de/radsport/preislisten_alle.htm


----------



## carsten_s (12. Juni 2018)

Setze die Fussball Trikots schon lange beim Endurosport ein, die Qualität ist top und ab 10 ist der Preis auch gut, freue mich schon auf die neuen (Avatar)


----------

